# Handing Out Business Cards



## Lren1103 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


Don't

People will be calling you 24/7 asking for rides, doesn't matter what your card says that will be what will happen.

give out a card for "your twin sisters" styling business.

Yes... that really will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


While working for uber their rules state you can lose your job for promoting or advertising for another company, via business cards. Or stickers, signwriting, you cannot use uber as that platform, each city/country has its own rules so read your contract,

BUT it's only if you get caught, and you are cautious on who you give cards out to, 
I work for multiple ride share companies, I have cards made up for each company with my referral code on it, and when riders ask me if I work anywhere else I tell the truth, and most likely I give them a card and make extra money getting a referral fee, 
and if I'm driving for uber and pickup riders that don't have an Uber account, they all get a card, sometimes a few cards to share, free money signing up riders,

If I was you, I would give out cards cautiously, I would also carry a mobile kit in car, you may get a few interested in a quick cut after the uber trip


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I think you'll be OK.....I really think Uber and Lyft are more concerned about cross contaminating and giving out the competition rebate ride codes while driving for either.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


How about putting you're also a hairstylist in your Uber driver profile along with your salon info? You could also put a sign on the headrest with a QR code linking to your website. No need to hand out cards.
Business cards are perfectly fine as well.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Hagong said:


> How about putting you're also a hairstylist in your Uber driver profile along with your salon info? You could also put a sign on the headrest with a QR code linking to your website. No need to hand out cards.
> Business cards are perfectly fine as well.


I did that with my utube channel, got more subscribers, adding in uber profile , riders keen to check out my utube feed.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Don't
> 
> People will be calling you 24/7 asking for rides, doesn't matter what your card says that will be what will happen.
> 
> ...


I'd say do it because people will call you for rides

I've picked up hair stylists going to a customers home to cut their hair as early as 5am

Do you do that. ie Go to the customers home or office to do their hair? I'd advertise that service


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


Technically no, but whose gonna stop ya lol. Grow your business, but I would sell yourself first through conversation first and then let them ask you for a card


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Lren1103 you in Texas? If you are where your profile states then you shouldn't have too much, if any blowback from giving a pax a business card. In my area I hardly ever have pax that don't ask, "what else do you do besides Uber?". It's a perfect opening line to promote yourself.

You'll know who wants the card and whom doesn't, they'll give off a vibe.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MHR said:


> Lren1103 you in Texas? If you are where your profile states then you shouldn't have too much, if any blowback from giving a pax a business card. In my area I hardly ever have pax that don't ask, "what else do you do besides Uber?". It's a perfect opening line to promote yourself.
> 
> You'll know who wants the card and whom doesn't, they'll give off a vibe.


Exactly I like my barber cause I enjoy talking to him and the other idiots there like me lol. I would think as a stylist you have to be able to talk about what whatever women talk about at salons and sell yourself.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I have business cards for a few counselors (including myself) tucked into the back of the center console where they can look at them and take them if the wish. I don’t say anything about them unless someone asks.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

MHR said:


> Lren1103 you in Texas? If you are where your profile states then you shouldn't have too much, if any blowback from giving a pax a business card. In my area I hardly ever have pax that don't ask, "what else do you do besides Uber?". It's a perfect opening line to promote yourself.
> 
> You'll know who wants the card and whom doesn't, they'll give off a vibe.


This.

If they seem interested, say " I have a card if you want one."

I wouldn't hand them out to everyone that gets in the car.

There have been times IVE asked the PAX for a card based on that conversation.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t think Uber has anything in writing to prohibit this. Real estate agents do it why not you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I dont have access to the contract but Uber actually added a section in the contract that allows the ability to promote other business, including explicitly allowing the ability to run competing rideshare app. 

I havent seen if theyve updated the contract since then, but they did say it in their contract that youre allowed to promote any other business. I would promote your hair styling business OP.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


You're probably only going to get guys calling you to ask you out.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> You're probably only going to get guys calling you to ask you out.


you say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Uber cannot stop you, as you are not an employee. You're simply giving someone a ride that they connected you to.


----------



## Lren1103 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you for your input everyone!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Can you make me look like beyonce?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Can you make me look like beyonce?


from the back, probably.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> from the back, probably.


*Insert inappropriate comment here*


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> you say that like it's a bad thing


I have them........never got a call from either sex..


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Classified said:


> While working for uber their rules state you can lose your job for promoting or advertising for another company, via business cards. Or stickers, signwriting, you cannot use uber as that platform, each city/country has its own rules so read your contract,


There is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in the TOS about it. We are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS and they have almost no control over our business.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Direct from the contract with uber


Section 2.4 of Uber Driver Contract said:


> You acknowledge and agree that you have complete discretion to provide services or otherwise engage in other business or employment activities. For the sake of clarity, you understand that you retain the complete right to; (i) use other software application services in addition to the Uber Services; and (ii) engage in any other occupation or business.





Lren1103 said:


> Thank you for your input everyone!


.


Classified said:


> While working for uber their rules state you can lose your job for promoting or advertising for another company, via business cards. Or stickers, signwriting, you cannot use uber as that platform, each city/country has its own rules so read your contract,
> 
> BUT it's only if you get caught, and you are cautious on who you give cards out to,
> I work for multiple ride share companies, I have cards made up for each company with my referral code on it, and when riders ask me if I work anywhere else I tell the truth, and most likely I give them a card and make extra money getting a referral fee,
> ...


False. See above.



NOXDriver said:


> There is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in the TOS about it. We are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS and they have almost no control over our business.


Well there is. The TOS explicitly allows you to work for other ride share apps as well as engage in any other business activity.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I was wondering about this, I’ve had a few pax ask me if I had a business card, even though I don’t, maybe I should maybe I shouldn’t, but I also work for a printing company so I can easily make them


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Sometimes I talk about my other job as a flight instructor, and if the pax asks for a card, I give them one. I don't think any have followed up on their expressed desire to take flying lessons.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

My public speaking engagements have increased exponentially since I started handing out cards...


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Your an Independent Contractor, you can hand out business cards to any contact you make, even thru uber/lyft, what you can't do is accept a request for a trip, then cancel or have the pax cancel and then have them pay you directly. BUT after the uber request is accepted and completed, ride is over, if the pax then contacts you later for any reason what so ever, from the contact info you provided, uber/lyft can not and will not do anything.

Go ahead and use your vehicle as a lead generator while ubering.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I'd say do it because people will call you for rides
> 
> I've picked up hair stylists going to a customers home to cut their hair as early as 5am
> 
> Do you do that. ie Go to the customers home or office to do their hair? I'd advertise that service


I think a home service haircutter would do good.....in a bikini even better. Just a thought.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


What if you turn off your app then give them the card ....you can tell the customer " I can only give out the card when I am not working for uber"


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Direct from the contract with uber
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Thankyou that is good to know, but I have heard of drivers being fired for breaking ubers rules, by handing out cards, promoting other ride share companies, as this falls under Putting company down, ive also heard of drivers accounts being suspended until they remove social media posts,

And for safety, you don't want to hand out your number,

I might also be thinking about local laws, here if we are a passenger operator

I jsut read my contract and it's been updated since I started, it is also different to the one I signed at the green light office,


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Classified said:


> Thankyou that is good to know, but I have heard of drivers being fired for breaking ubers rules, by handing out cards, promoting other ride share companies, as this falls under Putting company down, ive also heard of drivers accounts being suspended until they remove social media posts,
> 
> And for safety, you don't want to hand out your number,
> 
> ...


What youre describing is poaching which i understand. Promoting her hairstyling job isnt poaching


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Classified said:


> Thankyou that is good to know, but I have heard of drivers being fired for breaking ubers rules, by handing out cards, promoting other ride share companies, as this falls under Putting company down, ive also heard of drivers accounts being suspended until they remove social media posts,
> 
> And for safety, you don't want to hand out your number,
> 
> ...


whats the point of handing out a card if you are not going to give a number?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax that I gave my cell to that i took XL fromFort Worth to Dallas ($50 trip) called again and I took them out there tonight. Theyre going to be my last ride baxk to Fort Worth.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Questions of what other work I do don't bother me. If my answers to the "other work" leads to more probing questions and suggestions of collaboration, I may offer my card. Often I get a card in return.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Your an Independent Contractor, you can hand out business cards to any contact you make, even thru uber/lyft, what you can't do is accept a request for a trip, then cancel or have the pax cancel and then have them pay you directly. BUT after the uber request is accepted and completed, ride is over, if the pax then contacts you later for any reason what so ever, from the contact info you provided, uber/lyft can not and will not do anything.
> 
> Go ahead and use your vehicle as a lead generator while ubering.


Bingo

First paragraph of the contract



> Company, a subsidiary of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber"), *provides lead generation to independent providers* of rideshare or peer-to-peer (collectively, "P2P") passenger transportation services using the Uber Services


They describe the selves as a leads generator. How you maximize the lead for future earnings is up to you.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


------
Put cards out and if they ask - the cards belong to a friend. Most will not remember what you look like. If someone calls for an Uber ride - tell them rides are only scheduled through the phone app.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ------
> Put cards out and if they ask - the cards belong to a friend. Most will not remember what you look like. If someone calls for an Uber ride - tell them rides are only scheduled through the phone app.


Do you hit them with a bucket of water to short out any kind of wire they may be wearing as well?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Bring up that you are a hairstylist while conversing with them. If they ask, then give them your business number. At this point they sought information and you obliged. No card, no foul.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


I would imagine if you get overly assertive and push the cards down people's throats after they told you that they were not interested, It might generate a complaint?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Of course you can promote another business in your own car, which belongs to you and you maintain. It's not a matter of what Uber allows or doesn't allow in your car, lol. What an odd question - it's like asking if Coca Cola "allows" Safeway to promote/sell Pepsi in its supermarkets.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


Hey Lren. I would not hand out any cards in that you will get calls all hours of the day. On promoting your business have you use the app call Next Door! It's a way to connect to the surrounding neighborhoods and best of all it's free. I wish you good luck in your future and I always happy to see a fellow Texan do good!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Of course you can promote another business in your own car, which belongs to you and you maintain. It's not a matter of what Uber allows or doesn't allow in your car, lol. What an odd question - it's like asking if Coca Cola "allows" Safeway to promote/sell Pepsi in its supermarkets.


Yes, but they definitely have rules against commercial branding on the exterior of "your vehicle". Otherwise, it would be great to generate extra income from the ads on your car. Kind of like what taxis do already.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I do hand out Business Cards for my Computer Business. It has nothing to do with Ride sharing, and I don't care what Uber/Lyft thinks about it. My Car. My Rules. 
As long as I don't hand out illegal Drugs or Weapons, I should be ok.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve handed out about 50 business cards to pax when I thought it was appropriate. Haven’t been kicked off the platform yet.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Direct from the contract with uber
> 
> Well there is. The TOS explicitly allows you to work for other ride share apps as well as engage in any other business activity.


That is great because the cat house I run has new girls in need of a few good regulars!


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lren1103 said:


> just want to put my name out there


Uber going to put you out.
Customer. This crazy driver says I'm ugly and need a hair cut from her salon


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

freddieman said:


> I think a home service haircutter would do good.....in a bikini even better. Just a thought.


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


ABSOLUTELY....but ONLY to passemgers you are comfy with, a good rapport. Use your judgement and know your audience. 
Remember you are NOT an employee of Uber. They dont give a flying sh+t about you or me.

Last bit of advice since you own your own business assuming you have EIN number. Have Uber and Lyft pay your company, direvt deposit directly into uour business checking. Talk to your accountant as you can save a bunch on FICA tax and pass through all of your business expenses. Do NOT have them pay to your SS#, use your EIN.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


I run a Taekwondo school in the evening. Anytime I pick someone up or drop them within a mile of my school, I give them a flyer for a free month. Two new students in seven months.

Don't expect a huge increase in your business from doing this.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberlife2 said:


> Uber going to put you out.
> Customer. This crazy driver says I'm ugly and need a hair cut from her salon


Didnt realize beautiful people didnt get haircuts.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> View attachment 261851


I love the pic and thats definetely me.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Can you make me look like beyonce?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> View attachment 261870


Thanks, it gets annoying as everyone thinks I look like Tom cruise and looking for a new look


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Devildog said:


> ABSOLUTELY....but ONLY to passemgers you are comfy with, a good rapport. Use your judgement and know your audience.
> Remember you are NOT an employee of Uber. They dont give a flying sh+t about you or me.
> 
> Last bit of advice since you own your own business assuming you have EIN number. Have Uber and Lyft pay your company, direvt deposit directly into uour business checking. Talk to your accountant as you can save a bunch on FICA tax and pass through all of your business expenses. Do NOT have them pay to your SS#, use your EIN.


you don't need a separate ein
it is a disregarded entity for IRS purposes


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I think the only restriction i have ever seen is signage on the car.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Thanks, it gets annoying as everyone thinks I look like Tom cruise and looking for a new look


 Dang... I haven't seen the movie, I didn't realize it was that couch-hopping alien I was erasing!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Do it but be VERY selective, it takes some experience to judge your passengers in few minutes.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> you say that like it's a bad thing


Ahh how can I say this

For every 100 guys asking a girl out, there's like 2 you'd say yes to

Not that only 2% of guys are worth going out with, you're just not compatible and for some reason they can't see that so they hit on everyone lol



Kodyhead said:


> Thanks, it gets annoying as everyone thinks I look like Tom cruise and looking for a new look


OMG I thought that was your real photo lol


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> and for some reason they can't see that so they hit on everyone lol


I call this the Damone Theory
cast 10,000 lines you're bound to catch one eventually


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> I call this the Damone Theory
> cast 10,000 lines you're bound to catch one eventually


Is that Fast Times?? Lol


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Is that Fast Times?? Lol


also, people on 'ludes should noooot drive


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hagong said:


> How about putting you're also a hairstylist in your Uber driver profile along with your salon info? You could also put a sign on the headrest with a QR code linking to your website. No need to hand out cards.
> Business cards are perfectly fine as well.


Put uber referral code for $5.00 OFF 1st cut !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


>


This is one thing I like about getting older - you no longer GAF about things that don't matter.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Solicitation is all fun and games until one pax complains about it to get a free ride.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Ahh how can I say this
> 
> For every 100 guys asking a girl out, there's like 2 you'd say yes to
> 
> Not that only 2% of guys are worth going out with, you're just not compatible and for some reason they can't see that so they hit on everyone lol


I actually disagree with this.

I have learned that sometimes all you gotta go is try.

You'd be surprised. We're idiots sometimes and assume a girl is out of our league. But if a guy just tries (not in a creepy way), the answer will often be yes.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You'd be surprised. We're idiots sometimes and assume a girl is out of our league. But if a guy just tries (not in a creepy way), the answer will often be yes.


Not in a creepy way, and she is out of his league ... is where the 98% fail.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I actually disagree with this.
> 
> I have learned that sometimes all you gotta go is try.
> 
> You'd be surprised. We're idiots sometimes and assume a girl is out of our league. But if a guy just tries (not in a creepy way), the answer will often be yes.


Uhhh it's easy for you because you're the 2% ya doof


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Uhhh it's easy for you because you're the 2% ya doof


I am 100% pure doof, no fillers, all natural made in America, not that cheap Chinese doof


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I actually disagree with this.
> 
> I have learned that sometimes all you gotta go is try.
> 
> You'd be surprised. We're idiots sometimes and assume a girl is out of our league. But if a guy just tries (not in a creepy way), the answer will often be yes.


This is because, generally, men are all about the visuals. Teenage girls are too, but women aren't. Yes, we like to look just as much as guys do, but we also know that looks don't equate to performance, intelligence, imagination, or sense of humor. If a man has all of these, and just ONE feature we like, he's handsome enough. If he has a generous nature (not just about money) and an understanding of when to be gentle and when not to be, he'll go to sleep absolutely exhausted every night.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I used to know a real weirdo, socially awkward but also would do creepy creepy stuff like bring porno to work and read it in front of customers but hidden, tucked into a regular magazine. Had a hunchback, too so that wasn't helping. 37 y/o but has one of those faces that looks 15 years older.

Would hit on every single 21-25 y/o hottie in his field of vision. That's the 98%.. not because he's 98% of all guys but because he pesters every pretty girl he meets and others like him do the same, it becomes 98% of all guys who talk to us.

So if you're stable, work, single, not a raging alcoholic, not a raging anything.. hit on women _please_, lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> but we also know that looks don't equate to performance, intelligence, imagination, or sense of humor.


The problem women have with me is you wont know that right away.
You'll just say yes to my charm, then you'll fall for me. 
Then you realize I'm lacking in all those characteristics you look for in a man, but it'll be too late.
You'll be crazy about me by then.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> The problem women have with me is you wont know that right away.
> You'll just say yes to my charm, then you'll fall for me.
> Then you realize I'm lacking in all those characteristics you look for in a man, but it'll be too late.
> You'll be crazy about me by then.


You make yourself sound like a serial killer. Are you a serial killer?


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You make yourself sound like a serial killer. Are you a serial killer?


Well, he IS wearing a nylon stocking over his face, no???


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


I created a "thank you for taking ride share" card.It have Uber's, Lyft's and VIA's logos on it and my referral codes for all three on the back. I even handed them out at the Green Lite hub in Chicago.


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


If your driven someone and they seem interested then yes But just handing them out randomly could cause trouble I would get a business card holder for back of your seats and put some in there


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Rittz19007 said:


> If your driven someone and they seem interested then yes But just handing them out randomly could cause trouble I would get a business card holder for back of your seats and put some in there


I have a clear plastic card holder that sits on top of the pax seat under the head rest and uses a little velcro to hold it in place. Works great.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> I have a clear plastic card holder that sits on top of the pax seat under the head rest and uses a little velcro to hold it in place. Works great.


You might want to edit out your email addy in that pic.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

MHR said:


> You might want to edit out your email addy in that pic.


no. it is there on purpose. But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> no. it is there on purpose. But thanks for the suggestion


Could be that many Folks here signed you already up to free Porn, Spam, [email protected] all over the Internet.
Never, EVER post your Email address on a public Forum.
Just saying.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I actually disagree with this.
> 
> I have learned that sometimes all you gotta go is try.
> 
> You'd be surprised. We're idiots sometimes and assume a girl is out of our league. But if a guy just tries (not in a creepy way), the answer will often be yes.


Agreed


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You make yourself sound like a serial killer. Are you a serial killer?


Highly unlikely. The chances of two of us being on the same message board are astronomical

Lol. Whose line was that, I stole it from someone here


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


If you wanna get ahead in the world you gotta hustle any way you can. Do it. That's 20 new contacts a night. 140+/week. Of course you can also run a highly targeted Fb or Adwords campaign and get a better result for $20, but hey, the more you reach out and hustle, the better the chances of success. Remember also that Uber riders are the cheapest of the cheap, so depends if that's your target clientele.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Tom Harding said:


> no. it is there on purpose. But thanks for the suggestion


She means edit the photo on the forum not edit the card



Kodyhead said:


> I am 100% pure doof, no fillers, all natural made in America, not that cheap Chinese doof


Shortlisted.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Highly unlikely. The chances of two of us being on the same message board are astronomical
> 
> Lol. Whose line was that, I stole it from someone here


That's the line you say when pax asks "Are you afraid of picking up a serial killer". I don't know who started it though.



exSuperShuttle said:


> Well, he IS wearing a nylon stocking over his face, no???


I think that is Dexter for Cableguynoe 's avatar.








One of my favorite shows!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

freddieman said:


> in a bikini even better. Just a thought.


She's a hair stylist, not a barber. LOL

I can't speak for other places. But here in TX, they are two different licences with somewhat different requirements. Go figure.

Christine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Highly unlikely. The chances of two of us being on the same message board are astronomical


HAHAHAHA, Love that line!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Well, he IS wearing a nylon stocking over his face, no???


Its stretch wrap, get it right! #Dexter



Tom Harding said:


> no. it is there on purpose. But thanks for the suggestion


For the forum picture not the business card. I wouldn't doubt someone here will sign ya up for as much porn spam as humanly possible .


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

"Did I leave those cards out again? Oh whoops, sure you can take one, btw that what I do when I'm not driving." How is that soliciting?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You could get someone who wants their hair cut at 4 am before they have to go to the airport. 
Then you could give them a $100 haircut and a free ride to the airport


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


Hey Lren, welcome!

I have yet to read responses, but yes. Absolutely hand out cards. Perfect opportunity to net work. Not only legal but be dumb not to. Spoke to a lawyer/passenger (pax) Asked him about suggesting my own courier biz to other passengers. His advise that I, as a "Independent Contractor" had the right to.

Not to say that would not anger Uber/Lyft. But is legal and ethical. According to him. (I have some problem with it being the exact same type of service)

But rock on! I would get a sign with a card holder for back of seats. Also, magnetic cards are kept way longer and well worth it. They end up on refrigerators and continue working for you. The finest paper business cards end up in the trash, bottom of a purse or if your lucky, kept as they have an important number on the back....


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Honestly, I think you'd be better off having a business card for your salon and putting your Uber/Lyft promo code on it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> I have a clear plastic card holder that sits on top of the pax seat under the head rest and uses a little velcro to hold it in place. Works great.


Looking for one, Tom. Ya remember where ya got it?



HotUberMess said:


> Highly unlikely. The chances of two of us being on the same message board are astronomical
> 
> Lol. Whose line was that, I stole it from someone here


LoL! I not only stole it, but use it! It was on the conversation starter suggestion thread.

Uber should'a added "So, ya come here often?" Long walks on the beach etc....

Lren, what did you decide? Ya can still make this a poll, if you'd like. But I think it was mostly positive and folks say it's a good idea.

All about networking and contacts. Every business. Ya don't have to build a better mouse trap. Ya just gotta sell more mouse traps.



Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


Lren. Your first post was a featured!! Purty cool!


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

I offer $3 cards to my passengers good for a "free" ride anywhere. Always wait for them to tip me in app or cash before they get out of car, then give them the card, explaining I can just refund them their money on the cost of their next ride.
Hahahahaha, I won't see them again.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


Don't worry about ..go for it if they are interested


----------



## BOUNCE DRIVER (Aug 23, 2018)

where in the contract does it say you can't promote another business? let's see the language.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> You could get someone who wants their hair cut at 4 am before they have to go to the airport.
> Then you could give them a $100 haircut and a free ride to the airport


Don't forget the cleaning fee for all that hair!


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Classified said:


> While working for uber their rules state you can lose your job for promoting or advertising for another company, via business cards. Or stickers, signwriting, you cannot use uber as that platform, each city/country has its own rules so read your contract,
> 
> BUT it's only if you get caught, and you are cautious on who you give cards out to,
> I work for multiple ride share companies, I have cards made up for each company with my referral code on it, and when riders ask me if I work anywhere else I tell the truth, and most likely I give them a card and make extra money getting a referral fee,
> ...


where does it say that in their terms of service? if true thats absolutely bullshit. you dont work for them. its not their car. we are all independent contractors and we can all put whatever advertising we want on OUR cars. at least we should be able to. like WTF. so wrong!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I agree, Metro.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BOUNCE DRIVER said:


> where in the contract does it say you can't promote another business? let's see the language.


Already established the agreement with Uber allows it

https://uberpeople.net/goto/post?id=4335132#post-4335132



METRO3 said:


> where does it say that in their terms of service? if true thats absolutely bullshit. you dont work for them. its not their car. we are all independent contractors and we can all put whatever advertising we want on OUR cars. at least we should be able to. like WTF. so wrong!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Exactly. If we can advertise for restaurants or breast bars or insurance companies, etc, then why not our own business?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just a side thought for folks needing to make quick money for what ever. There are companies that pay you to put advertising on your car. They love uber drivers. There money is better spent than on a commuter vehicle.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Exactly. If we can advertise for restaurants or breast bars or insurance companies, etc, then why not our own business?


No, no, no. The correct term is "titty bars."

I've seen what they show in them. They're not breasts, they're titties.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

all about what function served at the time....


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Devildog said:


> ....Last bit of advice since you own your own business assuming you have EIN number. Have Uber and Lyft pay your company, direvt deposit directly into uour business checking. Talk to your accountant as you can save a bunch on FICA tax and pass through all of your business expenses. Do NOT have them pay to your SS#, use your EIN.


This is really good advice. Although, I believe you do not need an EIN (that's for employers). You can still deduct expenses using Schedule C. It's still the cost of doing business and there is no withholding on the 1099 payments. It's not income until expenses have been deducted.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Could be that many Folks here signed you already up to free Porn, Spam, [email protected] all over the Internet.
> Never, EVER post your Email address on a public Forum.
> Just saying.


 thats the cost of doing business,, I want my phone number and email address and website out there as much as possible,, thats what brings me business


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Classified said:


> While working for uber their rules state you can lose your job for promoting or advertising for another company, via business cards. Or stickers, signwriting, you cannot use uber as that platform, each city/country has its own rules so read your contract,
> 
> BUT it's only if you get caught, and you are cautious on who you give cards out to,
> I work for multiple ride share companies, I have cards made up for each company with my referral code on it, and when riders ask me if I work anywhere else I tell the truth, and most likely I give them a card and make extra money getting a referral fee,
> ...


They are talking about advertising for a competing rideshare company while on a ride. Handing out cards for a side business is not a big deal.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Jenga said:


> This is really good advice. Although, I believe you do not need an EIN (that's for employers). You can still deduct expenses using Schedule C. It's still the cost of doing business and there is no withholding on the 1099 payments. It's not income until expenses have been deducted.


To expand on the above post

the IRS treats one-member LLCs as sole proprietorships for *tax* purposes. This means that the *LLC* itself *does* not *pay taxes* and *does* not *have to file* a *return* with the IRS. As the sole owner of your *LLC*, you must report all profits (or losses) of the*LLC* on Schedule C and submit it with your 1040 *tax return*.

So self employment tax will have to be paid

You dont need the ein but, You will need one to open a business bank account and I think you should give the EIN to Uber, instead of your personal SS number


----------



## BOUNCE DRIVER (Aug 23, 2018)

Why does anyone even mention taxes? If you drive UBER X you are losing money....period.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

4 years ago I handed out my FT job business card which has nothing to do with entry level ground transportation.
One pax complained
I got a nastygram from uber
Directing me not to promote other businesses
Certainly not the worst thing that can happen.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

BOUNCE DRIVER said:


> Why does anyone even mention taxes? If you drive UBER X you are losing money....period.


You may not have to pay taxes, but you do have to file a tax return


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You dont need the ein but, You will need one to open a business bank account and I think you should give the EIN to Uber, instead of your personal SS number


I own a business, a sole proprietorship, not an LLC. I do not have an EIN. It uses my SS # with a -1 after it. I had no problem opening a business bank account. Forming an LLC takes upfront money to do so. Forming a sole proprietorship takes nothing.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> I own a business, a sole proprietorship, not an LLC. I do not have an EIN. It uses my SS # with a -1 after it. I had no problem opening a business bank account. Forming an LLC takes upfront money to do so. Forming a sole proprietorship takes nothing.


if you choose do do business as an LLC and want a business bank account in the LLC;s name your bank will want the EIN, At least thats my experience

how to organize your business ( LLC or C corp or S corp or sole proprietorship etc) is a personal decision. and if there is any question you should consult an attorney experienced in these matters/ . An LLC gives you some liability protection, by separating your personal assets from the assets of the LLC,.

An LLC takes very little up front cash In Florida. The fee is less than $200 and less than $200/year


----------



## BOUNCE DRIVER (Aug 23, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You may not have to pay taxes, but you do have to file a tax return


Only if you exceed income threshold, that being said file anyway. You never know how some incompetent bureaucrat can ruin your day.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Lren1103 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Uber, and I also own my own business as a hairstylist. I was wondering if it is okay to hand out business cards to Uber clients or if Uber has any restrictions regarding this? I'm still growing my hairstyling business and just want to put my name out there to bring in more clients to my salon.


Make sign in car, save on cards


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Even if Uber / Lyft did prohibit it, wouldn’t ending the ride and shutting down the app provide enough cover?

Afterall, you aren’t working on Uber’s time if the app is off. As far as business cards go anyway.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Even if Uber / Lyft did prohibit it, wouldn't ending the ride and shutting down the app provide enough cover?
> 
> Afterall, you aren't working on Uber's time if the app is off. As far as business cards go anyway.


Passengers are King
Drivers are disposable non employees 
If passenger made the complaint "driver promoted business unsolicited"
Doesn't matter if App is on , off, deleted or busted


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Even if Uber / Lyft did prohibit it, wouldn't ending the ride and shutting down the app provide enough cover?
> 
> Afterall, you aren't working on Uber's time if the app is off. As far as business cards go anyway.


Your not working on uber's time, regardless of what the app status is, your working on your own time, thats what the Independent Contractor status means, you are not working for uber/lyft, your working for yourself.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Your not working on uber's time, regardless of what the app status is, your working on your own time, thats what the Independent Contractor status means, you are not working for uber/lyft, your working for yourself.


Exactly. Thanks


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Your not working on uber's time, regardless of what the app status is, your working on your own time, thats what the Independent Contractor status means, you are not working for uber/lyft, your working for yourself.


Passengers are King

If passenger made the complaint "driver promoted business unsolicited"
Doesn't matter if App is on , off, deleted or busted

Passenger is Solicited 
Passenger rats u out to uber
Ergo: passenger was in vehicle and app on


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Passengers are King
> 
> If passenger made the complaint "driver promoted business unsolicited"
> Doesn't matter if App is on , off, deleted or busted
> ...


Ive been getting complaints about promoting business, maybe 2 or 3 a year... and I hand out business cards for my "car service" to every customer that gets in. My call back rate, where they call back later and book a ride directly with me is around 20%. I have several regular business travelers that I first met on lyft/uber.
As long as you don't cancel the request and then do it off app, you won't get into trouble.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

no the all it takes is one whiner even if 95 percent dont care, thats the rule with uber one whiner is all it takes, use craigslist instead. your rating will go down, and all it takes is one complaint


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You can attach a small holder with your business cards and let the passenger decide if they want more information. Remember this is your vehicle and you can put anything that’s not offense in it, if someone complains and Uber states that it is against company policy you remind them that unless Uber is paying for your vehicle they have no power to tell you what you can have in your vehicle. 
If Uber wants to deactivate you remind them about media exposure because YOU are NOT an employee and it’s your personal property. Then consult a good attorney.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You can attach a small holder with your business cards and let the passenger decide if they want more information. Remember this is your vehicle and you can put anything that's not offense in it, if someone complains and Uber states that it is against company policy you remind them that unless Uber is paying for your vehicle they have no power to tell you what you can have in your vehicle.
> If Uber wants to deactivate you remind them about media exposure because YOU are NOT an employee and it's your personal property. Then consult a good attorney.


And a good attorney will tell you that section 12 of the contract you signed says that Uber can deactivate you for NO reason at all, if they so choose, and you have no recourse. Only way you have any chance of winning with them is if you have PROOF they deactivated for one of the specific reasons legally protected (sex, race, etc.).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> And a good attorney will tell you that section 12 of the contract you signed says that Uber can deactivate you for NO reason at all, if they so choose, and you have no recourse. Only way you have any chance of winning with them is if you have PROOF they deactivated for one of the specific reasons legally protected (sex, race, etc.).


So what you're saying is that Uber is _not _a job?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So what you're saying is that Uber is _not _a job?


I'm saying that, unless your state has specifically said otherwise, Uber is a contractor and drivers are sub/independent contractors, and Neither has to continue the relationship past the current trip.

Read your contract. You signed it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm saying that, unless your state has specifically said otherwise, Uber is a contractor and drivers are sub/independent contractors, and Neither has to continue the relationship past the current trip.
> 
> Read your contract. You signed it.


Not everyone gets my humour... but then again you Colonials are often so _literal._

Irony is a much-misunderstood form of humour. It is somewhat culture-specific, being more prevalent where wordplay is common (notably in the UK, where the pun has been raised to an art form), so many people fail to 'get' irony, while others apply the term incorrectly. It is a technique beloved of satirists, and one which is hard to master (there is always the danger of slipping into overt sarcasm which is, as has been observed, the lowest form of wit).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> And a good attorney will tell you that section 12 of the contract you signed says that Uber can deactivate you for NO reason at all, if they so choose, and you have no recourse. Only way you have any chance of winning with them is if you have PROOF they deactivated for one of the specific reasons legally protected (sex, race, etc.).


Good morning Suze, it depends what state a driver resides in, right to work states offer very little when it comes to IC, but as a business entity drivers have more legal protections then you may think. Ubers contracts are not written in stone, look at how many cases they are losing in courts in multiple jurisdictions.
When I had taken contract law the one thing that was drilled into me is that NO contract is ironclad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Burn Down Corporate !


SuzeCB said:


> And a good attorney will tell you that section 12 of the contract you signed says that Uber can deactivate you for NO reason at all, if they so choose, and you have no recourse. Only way you have any chance of winning with them is if you have PROOF they deactivated for one of the specific reasons legally protected (sex, race, etc.).


----------



## BOUNCE DRIVER (Aug 23, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not everyone gets my humour... but then again you Colonials are often so _literal._
> 
> Irony is a much-misunderstood form of humour. It is somewhat culture-specific, being more prevalent where wordplay is common (notably in the UK, where the pun has been raised to an art form), so many people fail to 'get' irony, while others apply the term incorrectly. It is a technique beloved of satirists, and one which is hard to master (there is always the danger of slipping into overt sarcasm which is, as has been observed, the lowest form of wit).


Your comment just flew over the heads of 99% of this forum's readers, without any comprehension. Remember, you are speaking to an audience educated in America's public schools.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BOUNCE DRIVER said:


> Your comment just flew over the heads of 99% of this forum's readers, without any comprehension. Remember, you are speaking to an audience educated in America's public schools.


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> you don't need a separate ein
> it is a disregarded entity for IRS purposes


You need an EIN number. Im an SCorp, W-2 employee of my Single Member LLC .A schedule C or Sole Prop is paying ALL FICA on income.


----------



## Corbin DJ (Feb 7, 2019)

Classified said:


> While working for uber their rules state you can lose your job for promoting or advertising for another company, via business cards. Or stickers, signwriting, you cannot use uber as that platform, each city/country has its own rules so read your contract,
> 
> BUT it's only if you get caught, and you are cautious on who you give cards out to,
> I work for multiple ride share companies, I have cards made up for each company with my referral code on it, and when riders ask me if I work anywhere else I tell the truth, and most likely I give them a card and make extra money getting a referral fee,
> ...


Brand new; how do I find my REFERAL CODE ? Also, can I advertise my service using referral code on radio ? A radio add could help sign up elderly to use Uber. Good for them, good for us!


----------

